# Whole hog on the Lang Fatboy at Hogs For The Cause



## 73saint (Jun 6, 2021)

Spent the last few days down in Belle Chasse, Louisiana.  I cook for a team that has competed at this annual, local bbq event called Hogs For The Cause.  It’s a big bbq comp where teams raise money to help families of children with pediatric brain cancer, while competing in various bbq/smoking related events.   Thousands of people come to listen to great live music and eat plenty of Q for two days a year, with all the proceeds going to such a wonderful cause. 
The categories are Boston butt, ribs, and whole hog.  You can compete in as many of the main events as you like.  And there are several other events, including team fundraising amounts, and specialty dishes, usually using ingredients from big corporate sponsors like Neuskis bacon and Tabasco.
Well this year, like every other, we competed in every event.  Proud to say we placed in two big events, top ten in fundraising and 1st place in whole hog.   We raised over $80,000 as a team, and the event raised over 3 million dollars!
I bring both of my Langs, my 36 patio and the Fatboy get plenty of use over the two days.  This year we had horrible weather, mud and slop everywhere as well as countless other challenges along the way.











setting up all the equipment Thursday night after work. I was lucky not to be one of the team members that has to set up and break down our structure, but my work comes later. Running the pits for two days, staying up all night Friday and handling the big three meats, prep, box turn ins, etc. is almost more than I can handle!
	

		
			
		

		
	














My setup and our wood, which we had delivered to the event.   This ended up being a rare luxury because everything was wet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


























Whole hog prep and seasoning was a lot of work. I watched a few videos and had a pretty good plan so I just focused and worked as hard as possible to follow through.

Hog took right at 12 hours running 225-240 most of the night, uncovered in a steady rain. I basted every few hours and stayed up all night as the rains turned into downpours. I started my comp butts late at night so no pics of that cook.





Hog looked really nice, only got one or two  pics on the pit.  110lbs on the hoof









We were so slammed and spread thin we barely got pics of the rib cook, butt cook or box preps but I did my best.









Our shoulder box and whole hog box.  It’s funny, we felt most confident about the butt and ribs.  But our goal was to win an event, or at least get a call so when we got the call for 1st place whole hog, out of over 80 teams, needless to say, we were overjoyed!











what am incredible feeling to get the call on stage for something you love doing so much, and for such a great cause.






the Fatboy with her first piece of hardware!!





Celebrating the win. Exhausted, elated and slightly intoxicated.
What a weekend!


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jun 6, 2021)

Sounds like a great time! Especially for the cause! Congrats on the whole hog and all the money raised! That's awesome!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 6, 2021)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 6, 2021)

Congratulations on a job well done. You guys raised a huge amount for a great cause. My hat is off to you and the team.  Placing first is also amazing. Congrats.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 6, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Sounds like a great time! Especially for the cause! Congrats on the whole hog and all the money raised! That's awesome!


Thanks TGrim!  Yes was a great time and you really get a great feeling when you raise money for such a good cause. 


jaxgatorz said:


> That's awesome!!!


Thanks jax!


flatbroke said:


> Congratulations on a job well done. You guys raised a huge amount for a great cause. My hat is off to you and the team.  Placing first is also amazing. Congrats.


Thank you Flatbroke.  That Fatboy is no joke!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 6, 2021)

Something you enjoy and a good cause! That is legendary. Way to go raising 80K! Oh and the whole hog win is impressive too.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 6, 2021)

Awesome! 
"You get more when you give!"
Good Job Rob!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 7, 2021)

Thats just Too Cool! Congrats on Whole Hog, even in the most adverse conditions. You will likely take ALL the events in Nice Weather!!!...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 7, 2021)

Great Job Saint and congratulations 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 7, 2021)

Great cause and a great job way to go


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2021)

you guys should be proud cooking for such a great cause and some great looking food.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats. Good cause and fraught through some PITA!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 7, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Something you enjoy and a good cause! That is legendary. Way to go raising 80K! Oh and the whole hog win is impressive too.


Thanks bigfurm!


indaswamp said:


> Awesome!
> "You get more when you give!"
> Good Job Rob!!


Thank you Keith, I agree with that!


chef jimmyj said:


> Thats just Too Cool! Congrats on Whole Hog, even in the most adverse conditions. You will likely take ALL the events in Nice Weather!!!...JJ


Thanks chefjimmy!


gmc2003 said:


> Great Job Saint and congratulations
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you chris!


pineywoods said:


> Great cause and a great job way to go


Thanks piney!


smokerjim said:


> you guys should be proud cooking for such a great cause and some great looking food.


I appreciate that, smokerjim!


SmokingUPnorth said:


> Congrats. Good cause and fraught through some PITA!


Thanks smokin up north!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 7, 2021)

Sounds like a great time for a great cause! Even with the sloppy weather everything looks great!
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 7, 2021)

Only word to say here is AWESOME.
A great project and I'm sure a great feeling for supporting a wonderful project whether you win or not.
One of life's great satisfactions is helping those in need.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 7, 2021)

Hog looks amazing Rob! Congrats on a win but most importantly raising a heck of alot of money to help others. Nice work all around bud


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2021)

Nice job on the hog!
And the ribs look fantastic too!
Congrats on the win, you sure deserved it!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 7, 2021)

Grats on the 1st place trophy, and all for a great cause, huge Like! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats!! I think I may have commented on this on Facebook as well. Lang group maybe?


----------



## 73saint (Jun 7, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Sounds like a great time for a great cause! Even with the sloppy weather everything looks great!
> Jim


Thanks Jim!  It was sloppy, there were a TON of pits being pulled out with tractors yesterday, when we went back to the site.  Glad I got mine out Saturday night. 


HalfSmoked said:


> Only word to say here is AWESOME.
> A great project and I'm sure a great feeling for supporting a wonderful project whether you win or not.
> One of life's great satisfactions is helping those in need.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren.  Your right though, it’s an incredible feeling to be a part of something much bigger than any one person.  What it’s all about. 


TNJAKE said:


> Hog looks amazing Rob! Congrats on a win but most importantly raising a heck of alot of money to help others. Nice work all around bud


Thank you Jake.  Im lucky to be a part of a team with many talents.  It takes a lot more than a good smoker.   Some of our teammates have the kind of contacts and relationships that provide fundraising, while others are GCs that dedicate their time and manpower to building, tearing down, on site equipment repair (we have a water tank powered with pumps that allow us to wash dishes, which went down on us this year).   I feel lucky to have that kind of support.   


SmokinAl said:


> Nice job on the hog!
> And the ribs look fantastic too!
> Congrats on the win, you sure deserved it!
> Al


Thanks Al!  It’s funny, you were one of the first people that turned me on to Langs.  Haven’t looked back since!


sawhorseray said:


> Grats on the 1st place trophy, and all for a great cause, huge Like! RAY


Thanks very much, Ray!


jcam222 said:


> Congrats!! I think I may have commented on this on Facebook as well. Lang group maybe?


Thanks, yeah, I’ve got some good friends on that group and I wanted to share it there, my page and here as well.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2021)

That's fantastic . Congratulations !


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2021)

Congrats on the win and raising all that money for a great cause. Awesome thing man!

Also I see you had quite the double edged sword. Right next to the beer truck but on the other hand right next to the porta-johns. I would think the beer might over weigh the smell?


----------



## 73saint (Jun 7, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That's fantastic . Congratulations !


Thanks Chop!


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Congrats on the win and raising all that money for a great cause. Awesome thing man!
> 
> Also I see you had quite the double edged sword. Right next to the beer truck but on the other hand right next to the porta-johns. I would think the beer might over weigh the smell?


Thanks Vol! Funny you mention that.   I only noticed the smell one time the entire weekend, and it was at the most inopportune time.. while we were boxing the whole hog!  Other than that it wasn’t so bad at all.


----------



## forktender (Jun 7, 2021)

Badass.....congratulations!!!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 7, 2021)

Excellent post

i have participated in whole hog many times  for a school fundraiser.
After the cook we always talk that it should be sub butchered into front shoulder quarter, mid section, and hind quarters


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 8, 2021)

Pure awesomeness and coolness!  Congrats that hog was "the hog"!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks for the likes saint and smoker 912 they are appreciated.

Not sure what its called in your area other than good but we call whole hog eating a pig pick.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 8, 2021)

Wow, great job and congrats on 1st place.

Appreciate the work you do for charity too!

BIG LIKE

John


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 8, 2021)

Wow! Amazing cook(s) and for a great cause, big props to you! Those turn-in boxes, especially the 2nd pic look fantastic.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 8, 2021)

YEAP! awesome job! And congratulations!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm in AWEEEEE...   Saint..  "your the man" ...  GREAT JOB

I also do a  charity comp. each year...  no where's near what y'all got going there though ...  I also won this year doing a Brisket...  $500 went to my local charity of choice (Boys and Girls Club) ...


----------



## Dutch (Jun 8, 2021)

Great job on the whole hog and congratulations on the win!
The family is wanting me to do a whole hog on the 60 D this summer and I'm stealing your idea of separating the rib plate from the loin!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 9, 2021)

forktender said:


> Badass.....congratulations!!!


Thanks forktender!



Fueling Around said:


> Excellent post
> 
> i have participated in whole hog many times  for a school fundraiser.
> After the cook we always talk that it should be sub butchered into front shoulder quarter, mid section, and hind quarters


Agreed, but I think that's the whole challenge of it; preparing and cooking it whole, yet somehow avoiding the smaller cuts from being overdone.


civilsmoker said:


> Pure awesomeness and coolness!  Congrats that hog was "the hog"!!


Thanks civilsmoker!


Smokin' in AZ said:


> Wow, great job and congrats on 1st place.
> 
> Appreciate the work you do for charity too!
> 
> ...


Thanks John!


WaterRat said:


> Wow! Amazing cook(s) and for a great cause, big props to you! Those turn-in boxes, especially the 2nd pic look fantastic.


Thanks WaterRat!  Every year, we try and improve.  I struggle building a box, but I am trying to get better!


yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! awesome job! And congratulations!


Thank you, Yankee2bbq!


JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm in AWEEEEE...   Saint..  "your the man" ...  GREAT JOB
> 
> I also do a  charity comp. each year...  no where's near what y'all got going there though ...  I also won this year doing a Brisket...  $500 went to my local charity of choice (Boys and Girls Club) ...


Thanks JckDanls!  Congrats on your win as well, a brisket win is a big one!


Dutch said:


> Great job on the whole hog and congratulations on the win!
> The family is wanting me to do a whole hog on the 60 D this summer and I'm stealing your idea of separating the rib plate from the loin!


Steal away, I stole it myself hahaha!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 9, 2021)

WOW!!!!
Great job Saint.  On the whole hog (first place, yet) and on all the money you folks raised for such a super cause.
My hat's off.
Gary


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 9, 2021)

Awesome job ! Awesome cook ! Awesome cause !


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2021)

Wow! What a great event! Big like!


----------



## lance10ca (Jun 9, 2021)

You Americans are just effing awesome, you know that, right?


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 10, 2021)

So great that you got to do that and did so good.  My hat is off to you!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 10, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> WOW!!!!
> Great job Saint.  On the whole hog (first place, yet) and on all the money you folks raised for such a super cause.
> My hat's off.
> Gary


Thank you, Gary!


912smoker said:


> Awesome job ! Awesome cook ! Awesome cause !


Thanks 912smoker!


disco said:


> Wow! What a great event! Big like!


Thanks Disco!


lance10ca said:


> You Americans are just effing awesome, you know that, right?


Haha!  Thanks Lance!


bbqbrett said:


> So great that you got to do that and did so good.  My hat is off to you!


Thank you brett!


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Jun 13, 2021)

That hog looks GREAT!! Not wanting you divulge any secrets, but I got a question on the prep. Is that just bacon layered up down the center or is there something hiding underneath?


----------



## 73saint (Jun 13, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> That hog looks GREAT!! Not wanting you divulge any secrets, but I got a question on the prep. Is that just bacon layered up down the center or is there something hiding underneath?


Good catch.  You can use any kind of fatty pork as an insulator.  I used a mix of jimmy dean hot and mild sausage.  It sure was tasty!


----------

